# Assays



## markqf1 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have asked, on several different threads , if any members here are set up to do assays, inquarted assays in particular. I ask again. If not, are there other people here needing it done?
I'm looking at buying a furnace and aquiring the knowledge to do it myself.
Anybody interested?

Mark


----------

